# Hunting Clubs near Wilmington?



## clalmond (Apr 24, 2009)

Recently moved to Wilmington and am looking for a place to hunt this year. Mainly bow hunt and would like access to deer and turkey, hogs and bear would be good too. Any suggestions? Thanks, Calvin 910-220-2396


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Check Craigs List and ask around. You will see adds for clubs right before the season that want to add members. Also check out some public lands. They can be harder to hunt but can surprise you at times too.


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lots of clubs in Green Swamp near Supply. Hunted there for years. Just watch for ads later in the year. Some are dog clubs, some not. Can be quite a mix of members. Was always fun .


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

check out( hightech *******.com ) shows clubs all over the country some adds show prices and the amount of land clubs have


----------

